# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  İsrail ve ABD Suriyeyi Vuracak

## sngl

New York Timesğın iddiasına göre ABD ve İsrail, Suriyeğyi vurma planlarını tartışıyor.
Suriyeğde 17 aydır devam eden ayaklanmanın en kritik dönemine girildiği bugünlerde Amerikan New York Times gazetesi, Pentagon ile İsrailli yetkililer arasında Suriyeğnin vurulmasının masaya yatırıldığını ileri sürdü.

ACİL DURUM PLANI
Gazeteye göre Esed yönetiminin sonunun yaklaştığını hesaplayan ABD yönetimi, Suriyeğnin, elinde bulunan kimyasal silahların kullanması olasılığına karşı bir acil durum planı geliştirdi.
ABDğli iki hükümet yetkilisine dayandırılan habere göre İsrailğin kimyasal sihah tesislerinin vurulması konusu, Pentagon ve İsrailli yetkililer arasında görüşüldü. Bir Beyaz Saray yetkilisi de Obamağnın güvenlik danışmanı Thomas E. Danilonğun geçtiğimiz hafta sonu İsrailğe giderek Suriye krizini görüştüğünü söyledi.

KİMYASAL KORKU
Acil durum planının temelinde Esed yönetiminin, son çare olarak kimyasal silahlara başvurma olasılığı yatıyor. Ancak New York Timesğa göre Washington, İsrailğin, kimyasal tesisileri vurmasına sıcak bakmıyor. Gazeteye konuşan Amerikalı yetkililer, buna gerekçe olarak şam yönetiminin, İsrail saldırısını fırsata çevirmesinden endişe ediyor.

ğKIRMIZI üİZGİLER AşILIRğ
Gazeteye konuşan ABDğnin eski İsrail Büyükelçisi Martin Indyk, Esedğin kimyasal silah kullanmasının, kırmızı çizgilerin aşılacağı anlamına geleceğini ve krizin boyutunu bütünüyle değiştireceğini söyledi.

WASHINGTONğDAN GELEN İşARETLER
Beyaz Saray Sözcüsü Jay Carney, dünkü basın toplantısında ğSuriye hükümeti, elindeki kimyasal silah depolarını korumakla sorumludur. Uluslararası kamuoyu, bu sorumluluğu yerine getirmeyen her Suriye yetkilisine bunun hesabını soracaktırğ demişti.

ABD Savunma Bakanı Leon Panetta da Suriye krizinin kontrol çıktığı uyarısında bulunmuştu.

----------

